
Why Canadians don't want mobile payments (yet) - tr0ndizzle
http://untether.tv/2012/why-canadians-dont-want-mobile-payments-yet//
======
astrodust
Where banks, which don't exactly have a sterling reputation, and cellular
providers, which are viewed with even more scorn than the Toronto Maple Leafs,
work together on something you know it's going to suck. That's why nobody
wants it.

